# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  "mendime Te Arta"

## new-man

*
Une besoj qe çdo njeri eshte i talentuar.
Maya Angelou(1928-)
Poetesh afro-amerikane,shkrimtare.artiste


Shfrytezoni te gjitha talntet te cilat i posedoni;pyjet do ishin shume te qetasikur vetem zogjt te kendojne me mire dhe me bukur se te tjeret te degjoheshin atje.
Henry Van Dyke(1852-1933)
Shkrimtare amerikan


Çdo njeri e ka profesionin e tij;talenti eshte emertim i profesionit.
Ralph Waldo Emerson(1303-1882)
Poet amerikan,eseist.


Talenti i madhe dhe i vetete e gjen lumturine ne realizimin e veprave.
Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe(1749-1832)
Poet gjerman,dramaturg,romancier.


Nevojitet shume pak talent qe njeriu te shoh qart se çka ka para hundes;por nevojitet pak me shume talent qe njeriu te kuptoje se ne cilin drejtim duhet ta orientoj hunden e tij.
W.H.Auden(1907-1973)
Poet anglo-amerikan


Talenti juaj eshte dhurata e Zotit per ju;kurse çka beni ju me talentin eshte dhurata per Zotin.
Leo Buscgalia(1924-1998)
Ligjerues dhe shkrimtare amerikan


Askush nuk e respekton talentin i cili eshte i fsherhur.
Desiderius Erasmus(1466-1536)
Humanist holandez


*

----------

